# Maine Warden Service - Warden Position(s)



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

We’re looking for new team members who are dedicated to conserving Maine’s fish, wildlife and other natural resources and protecting the people who enjoy them. The title of Maine Game Warden is one of honor and prestige, and it is never too early to start preparing for a career with the Maine Warden Service. Applicants are encouraged to apply as soon as their application is complete. 

The Warden Service is responsible for :
Law enforcement, including laws and rules pertaining to inland fishery and wildlife resource management and protection, registration and operation of snowmobiles, watercraft, and all-terrain vehicles, and general laws.
Investigation of hunting-related shooting incidents and recreational vehicle crashes.
Search and rescue including coordination and implementation of all operations as specified under section 10105, subsection 4. 
Data collection as needed for management and protection of inland fisheries and wildlife resources. 

This is the perfect opportunity for any Current or aspiring Law Enforcement who love the outdoors. Maine's wilderness is your office! Work alongside other state, county, local and federal agencies whilst maintaining a varied work schedule. No two days are the same at MWS.

A career as a Maine Game Warden offers great pay, plus excellent benefits that include:
*A 25-year retirement system* — Wardens retire at 50% of their maximum salary while employees working over 25 years receive an additional 2% of retirement pay for each additional year worked.
*Overtime opportunities
Pay incentive for a job-related college degree
State paid health and dental benefits
Paid vacation and sick leave
All necessary outdoor law enforcement gear* — Assigned 4X4 vehicle, watercraft, snowmobile, ATV, computer, telephone, GPS, digital camera, and a variety of other state-of-the-art equipment and apparel
*Upward and lateral mobility* — Opportunities for promotions based on ability, education and seniority, plus a wide array of specialized career paths with lateral mobility. Some of these include:

Airboat Operator
Canine Handler
Dive Team
Division Investigator
Evidence Response Team
Emergency Vehicle Operations Course (EVOC) Instructor
Forensic Mapping Specialist
Field Training Officer
Firearms Instructor
Honor Guard Member
Hover Craft Operator
Incident Management Team Member
Pilot (Air Wing)
Police Academy Cadre Member
Police Academy Instructor
Warden Academy Instructor
Whitewater Specialist

Applying Soon will put you in the running for the BLETP 2022, so act fast!


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Outside of the ad, I love this agency, and would heavily recommend it to anyone who likes the outdoors. These guys have more powers than state troopers, and they use them. I have been considering applying for a long time. This is one of the best Law enforcement positions in Maine, if not new england.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I knew a guy once that went there for dispatch. Pretty inventive training for a desk job - lots to learn and know.

Sounds like a bunch of fun!


----------

